# Joining the Dubai Social Scene



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Is anyone up for a drink this weekend...

...or can recommend somewhere good near Chelsea Tower on SZR?

Thanks


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Is anyone up for a drink this weekend...
> 
> ...or can recommend somewhere good near Chelsea Tower on SZR?
> 
> Thanks


When I finally arrive in dubai would love to meet u guys and girls from here!! You all have been really helpful in answering everthing that Ive had questions on. I am in the final stages, visa has been in process since 9th Sept so hopefully any day now (or week) it will come through and I will be in the beautiful heat!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey crazymazy. I'm down for a little drinking this weekend. Not sure of a place yet tho. Maybe the Madinat/Barasti/somewhere. I'll pm ya to get your number. When'd you get in?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Hey crazymazy. I'm down for a little drinking this weekend. Not sure of a place yet tho. Maybe the Madinat/Barasti/somewhere. I'll pm ya to get your number. When'd you get in?


Awesome.

I get in on Wed night, working Thurs. 

I will get myself a PAYG UAE Sim and PM it to you.


----------



## SR24 (Aug 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Is anyone up for a drink this weekend...
> 
> ...or can recommend somewhere good near Chelsea Tower on SZR?
> 
> Thanks


I'm over for a week from Wednesday if you wanted to meet up. First time in Dubai so would be nice to catch up for a social gathering.


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Is anyone up for a drink this weekend...
> 
> ...or can recommend somewhere good near Chelsea Tower on SZR?
> 
> Thanks


Alright fella, I am over there on the 17th of October and I think my hotel is going to be on SZR as well. I will let you know when I arrive but it would be good to meet for a few scoops with a fellow North Westener!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Is anyone up for a drink this weekend...
> 
> ...or can recommend somewhere good near Chelsea Tower on SZR?
> 
> Thanks


I'll be there in spirit............not the voddy type though! 

Have a sherbert for the sad cow stuck in miserable and cold Blighty, ta very muchly!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

I should be around in October too, and will definitely be up for drinks.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I am very tempted to join. I feel I need to get out. Don't know how good my company will be though..  You English have a strange sense of humor..


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I am very tempted to join. I feel I need to get out. Don't know how good my company will be though..  You English have a strange sense of humor..


Ha ha, so where are you from then Bubbles? We have a pretty sarcastic sense of humor to be fair


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I am very tempted to join. I feel I need to get out. Don't know how good my company will be though..  You English have a strange sense of humor..


I resemble that remark!!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Especially those sarcastic Northerners


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Ja, That's what I meant...  To be honest, I find your humor funny most of the times, but sometimes I just don't know... I seem to respond best to dry humor. 

I am from the lovely SA. Which my wife is enjoying now.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Especially those sarcastic Northerners


Northerners rub me up the wrong way.......not in THAT way, the other way......I'll get me coat!  lol


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Great play of words Pasanada. ROFL! Just to clear up, meant to offence.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Northerners rub me up the wrong way.......not in THAT way, the other way......I'll get me coat!  lol


You're on a roll!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Northerners rub me up the wrong way.......not in THAT way, the other way......I'll get me coat!  lol


Come on, we're a lovely bunch! Much friendlier than those moody Southerners!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

bubbles said:


> You're on a roll!


God knows why but feel like a fast thing on speed tonight! My brain knows no bounds!!! LMAO


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Come on, we're a lovely bunch! Much friendlier than those moody Southerners!!


Oi!!!! I'm a MOODY southerner and don't you dare forget it, right??? Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Oi!!!! I'm a MOODY southerner and don't you dare forget it, right??? Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


I guessed as much from your little dig at us Northerners!! 

I'm gonna mis the constant rain of my beloved Manchester when I depart for Dubai in a month


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> I guessed as much from your little dig at us Northerners!!
> 
> I'm gonna mis the constant rain of my beloved Manchester when I depart for Dubai in a month


Moi, make a dig at my poorer relations???? LMAO 

I checked my crystal ball today.......I can see sand.....I can smell oil......I can hear Arabic tunes softly playing..........looks like I'm going travelling! LOL


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Moi, make a dig at my poorer relations???? LMAO
> 
> I checked my crystal ball today.......I can see sand.....I can smell oil......I can hear Arabic tunes softly playing..........looks like I'm going travelling! LOL


ooouuuuccchhhh! That was a cheap one Pasanada! We left 'the pit' about 30 years ago! Some of us even managed a university degree and then had to endure three years living in London with all the rude people  this is all you see walking to work in our fair capital : 

Hope people are more chilled in the middle east, remind me of the happy people up North ha ha! LOL


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> ooouuuuccchhhh! That was a cheap one Pasanada! We left 'the pit' about 30 years ago! Some of us even managed a university degree and then had to endure three years living in London with all the rude people  this is all you see walking to work in our fair capital :
> 
> Hope people are more chilled in the middle east, remind me of the happy people up North ha ha! LOL


Lol cheap jokes are the order of the day, haven't you heard we're heading towards a recession? lol

No offence intended  xx


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Lol cheap jokes are the order of the day, haven't you heard we're heading towards a recession? lol
> 
> No offence intended  xx


Non taken, it's all in good jest!

On a serious note, this recession looks a dead cert now, not sure it will have the same affect on UAE? I'm not sure there's much that could slow down that economy!!! Unless of course there's only a couple of pints of oil left??!  LOL


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Oil will be fine for a few more years, and by that time i'm hopefully rich...  

You know what they say, a lot of truth is said in jest.   Sorry had to.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Non taken, it's all in good jest!
> 
> On a serious note, this recession looks a dead cert now, not sure it will have the same affect on UAE? I'm not sure there's much that could slow down that economy!!! Unless of course there's only a couple of pints of oil left??!  LOL


Good, was worried as I don't have enough to buy you......never mind!! LOL

Yes, seems the world has gone crazy today.....I'm now having to eat grapes WITHOUT the hunk feeding them to me.....a sign of the times....*sigh*

As for the Middle East, in my experience and the world I move in, it's all systems go!! The only problem I encountered in Dubai was a worldwide shortage of diesel Land Cruisers......had to resort to sending petrol ones to Iraq, NOT good!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Oil will be fine for a few more years, and by that time i'm hopefully rich...
> 
> You know what they say, a lot of truth is said in jest.   Sorry had to.


 SO you guys just think that I am a bit of a simpleton northerner then.... 

I'm going crying into my cup of tea now.....lol

Do you guys think there will be a Northerners support group for when I get out there? All this bullying will be denting my already shattered confidence!! ha ha


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> SO you guys just think that I am a bit of a simpleton northerner then....
> 
> I'm going crying into my cup of tea now.....lol
> 
> Do you guys think there will be a Northerners support group for when I get out there? All this bullying will be denting my already shattered confidence!! ha ha


I rest my case, M'Lud  lmao


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I didn't even know there was a north and south contingent in GB. It's all confusing to me... 

I just know there are british people living in Britain... Sorry if i am now offending the different clans.


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Gary, I'm a Northerner too, hence the wink


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

And I'm a sexy and sophisticated Southerner! 

Hope that helps you with the geography of Britain! LOL


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Gary, I'm a Northerner too, hence the wink


At last a comrade! I'm getting it from all angles on here (if you know what I mean!!). We need to build a great wall of england, right across the M1 at Watford Gap. ha ha 

So where abouts are you from?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> At last a comrade! I'm getting it from all angles on here (if you know what I mean!!). We need to build a great wall of england, right across the M1 at Watford Gap. ha ha
> 
> So where abouts are you from?


Best idea I've ever heard from a northerner......keep the blighters out!!! PMSL


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Best idea I've ever heard from a northerner......keep the blighters out!!! PMSL


OK, so we're agreed!! We'll have to build it though, you lot are shy of a bit of hard graft  LOL

prey tell pasanada, for the text/web illiterate what does PMSL mean?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> OK, so we're agreed!! We'll have to build it though, you lot are shy of a bit of hard graft  LOL
> 
> prey tell pasanada, for the text/web illiterate what does PMSL mean?


No, we're not silly enough to work hard when you lot volunteer on our behalf! lol

PMSL = P*****g myself laughing.....


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Gary, Cheshire.

Do you still live in Manc?


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Gary, Cheshire.
> 
> Do you still live in Manc?


Yeah, I am moving over to Dubai in a little over a month. I actually live on the derbyshire, cheshire border near New Mills, not sure if you know it?

So are you out in Dubai already? If so how long have you been there and how are you finding it?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

wow, you guys must have set a record, 4 pages in under an hour  haha


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> wow, you guys must have set a record, 4 pages in under an hour  haha


Can you tell I'm bored tonight? LOL


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

I move out in Oct, but have to be completely packed and good-to-go for early next week. I am surrounded by boxes!

What's you line of work? Which area are you going to be working in?


----------



## SR24 (Aug 24, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> I move out in Oct, but have to be completely packed and good-to-go for early next week. I am surrounded by boxes!
> 
> What's you line of work? Which area are you going to be working in?




I've just arrived in Dubai this morning and loving that sun shine!!!! Is everyone still planning a drinks session this weekend? I'm staying at the Al Murooj Rotana just of SZR.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

SR24 said:


> I've just arrived in Dubai this morning and loving that sun shine!!!! Is everyone still planning a drinks session this weekend? I'm staying at the Al Murooj Rotana just of SZR.


Welcome to Dubai! I was actually down there yesterday at a client's office!


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> SO you guys just think that I am a bit of a simpleton northerner then....
> 
> I'm going crying into my cup of tea now.....lol
> 
> Do you guys think there will be a Northerners support group for when I get out there? All this bullying will be denting my already shattered confidence!! ha ha




Gary, if you manage to get a number for the 'Northern Support Group' will you let me know, I think'll I need it myself when I get out there! I arrive on the 21st from Newcastle, change of plan tho, not the Marina, now the Greens! 

So is there a North, South Divide in Dubai aswell?? I love it! (-_-)!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

James - UK said:


> Gary, if you manage to get a number for the 'Northern Support Group' will you let me know, I think'll I need it myself when I get out there! I arrive on the 21st from Newcastle, change of plan tho, not the Marina, now the Greens!
> 
> So is there a North, South Divide in Dubai aswell?? I love it! (-_-)!


Would never find a Southerner joining a support group, we're hard!!! LMAO 

Never noticed a north/south divide in Dubai, just had to put up with some cocky Director from an Aussi security company go on about whinging poms......I reminded him who the criminal was!! LOL


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Would never find a Southerner joining a support group, we're hard!!! LMAO
> 
> Never noticed a north/south divide in Dubai, just had to put up with some cocky Director from an Aussi security company go on about whinging poms......I reminded him who the criminal was!! LOL



Ha ha Pasanda, Im loving it! Im actually in Ipswich today searching out support groups for the southerners, there got to be one here! he he

Looking forward to getting back up north tomorrow, another 5 hours on the A1 (no doubt in the rain aswell) (-_-)! 

Glad theres no North South Divide, I feel safer already! Good on you for putting
the aussi in his place! not like you to speak your mind (lol) (-_-)!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

No, I rarely speak my mind............  The Aussie is a mate now, he soon learned the error of his ways!!! LOL

I'm in Luton later today......deep joy!!! lol

You won't find much in Ipswich, it's not the south either, it's EAST Anglia, thats abroad, innit??? LOL


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> No, I rarely speak my mind............  The Aussie is a mate now, he soon learned the error of his ways!!! LOL
> 
> I'm in Luton later today......deep joy!!! lol
> 
> You won't find much in Ipswich, it's not the south either, it's EAST Anglia, thats abroad, innit??? LOL



Tell me about it Pasanada, its still south, well you know, south of the river Tyne anyway (-_-) !! your are right, south then east and your there! 

I have found nothing in Ipswich although I have not been here to long so I really cant comment!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I visited Ipswich once............ hmmmmmmmmm

Right, I'm heading east, got a Granddaughter who needs to hug her Grandma!


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I visited Ipswich once............ hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Right, I'm heading east, got a Granddaughter who needs to hug her Grandma!


Drive Safe!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

James, hello 

Are you moving out with your company? Are you all packed?


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

James - UK said:


> Gary, if you manage to get a number for the 'Northern Support Group' will you let me know, I think'll I need it myself when I get out there! I arrive on the 21st from Newcastle, change of plan tho, not the Marina, now the Greens!
> 
> So is there a North, South Divide in Dubai aswell?? I love it! (-_-)!


How do James, It's great to have another Northerner on here! There's a few of us from what I can make out. We will have to start our own Northerners appreciation society when we're all out there!

Be well up for a beer when I arrive in Oct if your up for it?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> How do James, It's great to have another Northerner on here! There's a few of us from what I can make out. We will have to start our own Northerners appreciation society when we're all out there!
> 
> Be well up for a beer when I arrive in Oct if your up for it?


Northern and Proud - although now have to change my location to...

...Chelsea Tower, DUBAIEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

I have landed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and yes still up for going out this weekend too


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Northern and Proud - although now have to change my location to...
> 
> ...Chelsea Tower, DUBAIEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Welcome to Dubai! Glad to hear that you made it!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

So anyone plannin' on grabbing a few beers tonight? I haven't had a sip of alcohol in 2 weeks and I'm spazzing and twitching like...a....mofo....kdfgmdsll;;;;;;;;


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> How do James, It's great to have another Northerner on here! There's a few of us from what I can make out. We will have to start our own Northerners appreciation society when we're all out there!
> 
> Be well up for a beer when I arrive in Oct if your up for it?


Sounds good Gary, I will be up for a beer, I know that Mac was also wanting a 
couple of Jars when I get out?

Aa soon as I get sorted we should arrange something, I need to get up to speed with the social schene asap as I have a long list of northern visitors expecting to sample the night life that Dubai has to offer! 

Mac are you still about???

Regards
James


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Northern and Proud - although now have to change my location to...
> 
> ...Chelsea Tower, DUBAIEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice one, congrats on arriving over there Maz!

Have to sort out a few beers when I arrive. I'll have to PM you nearer the time.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> So anyone plannin' on grabbing a few beers tonight? I haven't had a sip of alcohol in 2 weeks and I'm spazzing and twitching like...a....mofo....kdfgmdsll;;;;;;;;


Where were you thinking? Would tom evening not be better.


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Liking the sound of this Northern drinks evening. PM me if something gets arranged off board. Am arriving in October.

Might also be an idea to meet up to watch the football.


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Liking the sound of this Northern drinks evening. PM me if something gets arranged off board. Am arriving in October.
> 
> Might also be an idea to meet up to watch the football.


Sounds Good now that the season is in full swing! I am sure there will be favoured bars for supporter groups, it would be good to know if there is??
does anyone know?

Rgds
James


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> So anyone plannin' on grabbing a few beers tonight? I haven't had a sip of alcohol in 2 weeks and I'm spazzing and twitching like...a....mofo....kdfgmdsll;;;;;;;;


I'm up for a couple of beers, have PM'd you my telephone number. It's still UK at the moment until tomorrow when I can buy an Etisilat SIM.

Anyone else up for it? Roll Call...?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Ill have to pass tonight. If you do anything tomorrow, I probably be able to join.


----------



## SR24 (Aug 24, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Ill have to pass tonight. If you do anything tomorrow, I probably be able to join.


Just got back to my hotel after a day of gruelling interviews so def up for a few drinks if you guys are game. 

Don't know how to send a private msg on this thing to send my phone number so if any of you could help out that would be great. 

Hopefully hear from you soon.


----------



## asd (Aug 20, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm up for a couple of beers, have PM'd you my telephone number. It's still UK at the moment until tomorrow when I can buy an Etisilat SIM.
> 
> Anyone else up for it? Roll Call...?


I am for a few drinks , only problem is I don't know how to pm any one my contact details


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

asd said:


> I am for a few drinks , only problem is I don't know how to pm any one my contact details


Just sent you a PM with my contact details, in the top left hand corner there is a link to private messages, just click that and you'll be able to read it.

Cheers.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey, might pop into Long's for a few pints. I know crazymazy is already down. anyone else?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Last night was a really cool introduction to Dubai nightlife. Longs bar was heaving (which I thought was quite surprising as it's Ramadhan)...

...so, who wants to go out tonight...???   

Answers on an e-postcard please.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks to those who have got in touch. 2130 at the Chelsea Tower and then most likely moving to Longs bar. 

Anyone else who wants to come along PM me and I'll let you know my number


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Just want to find out. Is Longs a club? can you please tell me again where chelsea tower is situated? Thanks.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Just want to find out. Is Longs a club? can you please tell me again where chelsea tower is situated? Thanks.


Longs is a bar and The best way to find the Chelsea Tower is to go along the SZR and come off at the Shangri-La Hotel exit. It's about 3 hotels down from there.

Here is a link to the Website: Chelsea Tower It also has a picture of the hotel for reference and a little map too.

HTH


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey Crazymazy, you guys hitting up long's again tonight I see? Did you get a local number, or is it still the same?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Hey Crazymazy, you guys hitting up long's again tonight I see? Did you get a local number, or is it still the same?


Got a local number, but just talked to you so will give it you when you get here.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

James - UK said:


> Drive Safe!


Driving was fine, the British "Yoof" of today was another story.... 

Anyway, Crazymazy.....Welcome to Dubai (ya lucky sod!! tee hee) Have a sherbert of 2 for me!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Flippen hell. Was an awesome night. Not hectic at all, but it was great meeting you guys. I really enjoyed our chats, as well as your opinions.  I hope i didn't make too much of a fool of myself.  Sorry about leaving so early. Have a thing at 6:30, and i need some sleep.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Flippen hell. Was an awesome night. Not hectic at all, but it was great meeting you guys. I really enjoyed our chats, as well as your opinions.  I hope i didn't make too much of a fool of myself.  Sorry about leaving so early. Have a thing at 6:30, and i need some sleep.


Not at all mate!!

Just got in myself. You're a drinking MONSTER!!!

We need to organise an Expat Braai, combine it with some Arabic lessons and I think we'll be good to go. 

Really good meeting you mate and will see you at the Iftar.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Driving was fine, the British "Yoof" of today was another story....
> 
> Anyway, Crazymazy.....Welcome to Dubai (ya lucky sod!! tee hee) Have a sherbert of 2 for me!


Thank you Pasa Nada (Hakuna Matata). I have had some sherberts for you and when I get the chance will have some Shisha for you too 

When you coming back to Dubai...?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Thank you Pasa Nada (Hakuna Matata). I have had some sherberts for you and when I get the chance will have some Shisha for you too
> 
> When you coming back to Dubai...?


Just keep the double apple shisha on order for me, I hope to be over soon! 

Shukran


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Crazy, a braai would be awesome.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Not at all mate!!
> 
> Just got in myself. You're a drinking MONSTER!!!
> 
> ...


Great night, Had a blast and feeling PRETTY damn good right now. I'm concentrating on the keyboard so I don't misspspekl naythning


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Great night, Had a blast and feeling PRETTY damn good right now. I'm concentrating on the keyboard so I don't misspspekl naythning


I don't know....I come on here to catch up with posts whilst I've been away and I end up with the drunks to keep me company on this cold, autumnal night! Tut tut!  LOL


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Braai for sure! Have already been finding out where we can do it if no one offers their villa!  I thought about the drinking bit, I think you guys just had BIGGER glasses.


----------



## asd (Aug 20, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Braai for sure! Have already been finding out where we can do it if no one offers their villa!  I thought about the drinking bit, I think you guys just had BIGGER glasses.


The drinks were going down a treat, I do actually love drinking


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I wish I could carry 4 loaded glasses from a crowded bar, a mile away to our table! MAN u guys got skill, I had to get Crazymazy to help me!


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey all sounds like you guys had a great night! Well, Ive now arrived in Dubai and just settling into my new place in the greens, so I will be foresure up for a beer sinking session in the near future if one is on the cards?

Pasanada, glad you navigated your way through wet britain safely, I enjoyed 6 hrs of torture driving up the A1 back to newcastle from Ipswich last week myself!! 

Take care all
James


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

James - UK said:


> Hey all sounds like you guys had a great night! Well, Ive now arrived in Dubai and just settling into my new place in the greens, so I will be foresure up for a beer sinking session in the near future if one is on the cards?
> 
> Pasanada, glad you navigated your way through wet britain safely, I enjoyed 6 hrs of torture driving up the A1 back to newcastle from Ipswich last week myself!!
> 
> ...


I'm sure people will want to go out for a few beers after Suhur on Thursday and/or Friday night aswell...

...I will


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

James - UK said:


> Pasanada, glad you navigated your way through wet britain safely, I enjoyed 6 hrs of torture driving up the A1 back to newcastle from Ipswich last week myself!!
> 
> Take care all
> James


Hi James,

It turned out to be a fantastic week weatherwise in the south east & west! 

Glad you made it to Dubai, enjoy your new life, you lucky thing!!! Keep the beers cold and the witty northern banter going!! LOL


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> I wish I could carry 4 loaded glasses from a crowded bar, a mile away to our table! MAN u guys got skill, I had to get Crazymazy to help me!


Well, If it's any consolation. No one would be able to do that by the tie i left. Dayum, you had to call on Moses to help you part the ocean of people. Seriously the most people in a small place I have ever seen. Shows you where I hang out huh. 

Was good meeting you asd and MazdaRX8. Will do it again, hopefully somewhere where we can all have a good conversation. After the Iftar sounds good.


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

sounds good to me, lets play it by ear (as they say) and Im sure we can slip a couple of beers in over the weekend! 

Pasanada, your right, to be honest the weather was decent in the north east (for a change)! ref the cold beers, hey, Im from Newcastle, there's always a readily available stock of almost frozen quenchers! lol!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

James - UK said:


> Pasanada, your right, to be honest the weather was decent in the north east (for a change)! ref the cold beers, hey, Im from Newcastle, there's always a readily available stock of almost frozen quenchers! lol!


Well, seeing as I made a rather generous donation to Ogri's booze stocks, I trust you guys will put my name on a bottle of vodka, a 6 pack of bud and keep the Spanish brandy warm for when I eventually return to the land of sand!


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Well, seeing as I made a rather generous donation to Ogri's booze stocks, I trust you guys will put my name on a bottle of vodka, a 6 pack of bud and keep the Spanish brandy warm for when I eventually return to the land of sand!



All yours Pasanada, hurry back!!! (-_-)


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Come on, we're a lovely bunch! Much friendlier than those moody Southerners!!


Oi, we're not moody just economical with our happiness!!!


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm sure people will want to go out for a few beers after Suhur on Thursday and/or Friday night aswell...
> 
> ...I will


im defo up for drinks Friday nite, im going tonight but wont be staying all nite as already got plans with a few mates that have come over. If your doing stuff pm me with your number and ill give you a bell.

My 1st full week here this week and i need a drink!!!

Cheers

Dean


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> im defo up for drinks Friday nite, im going tonight but wont be staying all nite as already got plans with a few mates that have come over. If your doing stuff pm me with your number and ill give you a bell.
> 
> My 1st full week here this week and i need a drink!!!
> 
> ...


You have lasted longer than me, arrived Wednesday was in the Pub Thursday night


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lightweights! LOL


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You have lasted longer than me, arrived Wednesday was in the Pub Thursday night


well i dont know what im supposed to be doing in my new job so i figure best i at least be sober!!

Been out a few nights but not heavy ones so i need a few lagging expats to show me where all the "cool" kids hang out!! lol


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> well i dont know what im supposed to be doing in my new job so i figure best i at least be sober!!
> 
> Been out a few nights but not heavy ones so i need a few lagging expats to show me where all the "cool" kids hang out!! lol


A couple of us are going to Trader Vics at about 2300 onwards. If anyone is 'all dressed up and nowhere to go' then you're more than welcome to join us.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> A couple of us are going to Trader Vics at about 2300 onwards. If anyone is 'all dressed up and nowhere to go' then you're more than welcome to join us.


You might want to specify which Trader Vics in future, as there are two in town. 

_


----------

